# Flow NXT FS



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Just wondering how these bindings are


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i absolutely love mine.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/9127-flow-nxt-fs.html


----------

